# looking for Grass mantis and found adult female TX 'Carolina'



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2009)

The raining season is kind of late this year in Southern Texas and the weather been cooler. Was not expecting to find any mantis but need to get some grass mantis for few members here so decided to take couple of hours collecting this weekend. Glad i did make the trip as soon as i get to the field there were couple of adult females 'Carolina' (TX) mantis. Now i can compare them with the Carolina females collected in MO.












Half an hour later caught two more very plump stick mantis, good size too. But couldn't find the grass mantis bummer.....











When i was about to give up, there were several spotted.... phew.... managed to collect some grass mantis afterall.






After only about one hour, the cloud gets in from no where and winds pick up, i was hoping to find more but the dreaded rain gets in pretty quick and i have to leave  

One of the stick mantis deposited the ootheca just hours after i set her in the cage.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like you had a productive trip Yen!


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2009)

Great pics Yen. Not often do you find a tan brunners in the field. I have yet to find one that color.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2009)

@Kat: Thanks, it is a haul considering only one hour collecting.

@Rick: Thanks Rick. My captive bred sticks grow up to be biege color while the wild caught are usually tan. Guess the wild caught stick forgot their sun tan lotion


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> @Kat: Thanks, it is a haul considering only one hour [email protected]: Thanks Rick. My captive bred sticks grow up to be biege color while the wild caught are usually tan. Guess the wild caught stick forgot their sun tan lotion


Interesting. Only ones I find wild here are green. Some of those have turned tan though in captivity.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice haul, Yen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2009)

Wish I could go hunting with you Yen! I could spy them and make u bend to pick them up! :lol: U the Man!


----------



## ismart (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks to be a very productive hunt! Please keep us informed about the carolia comparison between states, if any?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Interesting. Only ones I find wild here are green. Some of those have turned tan though in captivity.


Yes i believe they can be in either color regardless of captive bred or wild caught, just like how female Carolina mantis can end up be in different colors as adult.


revmdn said:


> Nice haul, Yen.


Thanks Martin, keep me busy too!


hibiscusmile said:


> Wish I could go hunting with you Yen! I could spy them and make u bend to pick them up! :lol: U the Man!


Me getting old too bending down haha... what about i show you the mantis and you bring a super long tweezer to pick it up (save your back some work!) :lol: 


ismart said:


> Looks to be a very productive hunt! Please keep us informed about the carolia comparison between states, if any?


 Thanks Paul, just have the adult male mantis dried and spread up, will look into the females when their times are up, maybe by Christmas.


----------

